# CRENSHAW CHRIS BURGER Nov.28,2010



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 2 2010, 04:42 PM~19221674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

yeah that was some funny ass shit.....


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

some picks i took when i was there.....


----------



## silverseven (Feb 8, 2005)

:dunno: what happened???


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Dec 2 2010, 04:37 PM~19222096
> *:dunno: what happened???
> *


what do you mean? what happen?


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 2 2010, 04:42 PM~19221674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 2 2010, 11:42 PM~19221674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao: uffin:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

good shit... that black 67 rag is sick


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

Awww shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RdnLow63_@Dec 2 2010, 06:24 PM~19222441
> *good shit... that black 67 rag is sick
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 2 2010, 05:42 PM~19221674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up big CEE good to see you back mayne! Lots to catch up on, u gonna come back to TEXAS in the spring :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

now thats a good video, good shit talkin, street action, love it, when can i get a copy :cheesy:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

thats the best video i seen in awhile


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

nice video chris, i needed that.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Dec 2 2010, 07:48 PM~19223756
> *thats the best video i seen in awhile
> *


x2


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THAT ONE GUY IN THE BLACK, CRACKS ME UP ON EVERY VIDEO HE ON, THE ONE CALI SWANGIN WERE HE LIKE NO I PULLED UP ON YAW DADDY THO
:roflmao:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 2 2010, 11:19 PM~19224089
> *x2
> *


DOPE VIDEO CEE!


----------



## THASMOKEDOGG (May 14, 2003)

PROUD OF YOU HOMIE, YOU DO'N IT BIG MAYNE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Dec 2 2010, 08:48 PM~19223756
> *thats the best video i seen in awhile
> *



X4


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

*BIG PUNCHIE IS A TRIP......*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Dec 2 2010, 08:48 PM~19223756
> *thats the best video i seen in awhile
> *


x99! reminds me of the good ol' days....


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 2 2010, 04:42 PM~19221674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 2 2010, 03:42 PM~19221674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: you and fish dont be playing that was just last sunday :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 2 2010, 04:42 PM~19221674
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FUCKIN CLASSIC


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

THASMOKEDOGG : GET YO ASS BACK ON DA BBM!


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

oooooooooooooooooooooon da B :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THASMOKEDOGG (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Dec 2 2010, 11:11 PM~19225261
> *THASMOKEDOGG : GET YO ASS BACK ON DA BBM!
> *


NO YOU GET YO ASS TO WORK!!


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 2 2010, 05:27 PM~19222035
> *some picks i took when i was there.....
> 
> 
> ...


good pics


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Old school PE was in the house! :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Dec 2 2010, 10:20 PM~19225368
> *good pics
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 3 2010, 12:26 AM~19225437
> *Old school PE was in the house! :0 :0 :thumbsup:
> *


DONT HE ONLY FUKK WITH BIKES NOW


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Dec 3 2010, 03:36 AM~19226398
> *DONT HE ONLY FUKK WITH BIKES NOW
> *


Well you heard the video....says he still got impalas. hno: :cheesy:


----------



## THASMOKEDOGG (May 14, 2003)

YOU NEED TO GO GET A BLACKBERRY MAYNE, GET YO ASS BAC IN THE CHAT ROOM MAYNE


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THASMOKEDOGG_@Dec 3 2010, 08:49 AM~19227541
> *YOU NEED TO GO GET A BLACKBERRY MAYNE, GET YO ASS BAC IN THE CHAT ROOM MAYNE
> *


 :0. Who? ????


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

EXCELLENT VIDEO.BIG PUNCHIE AINT CHANGED A BIT.


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 2 2010, 03:42 PM~19221674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 2 2010, 10:48 PM~19225054
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: you and fish dont be playing that was just last sunday  :0
> *


All Stars Holdn Down Da City!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 562KUSTOMS (Jun 8, 2007)

cee rider is back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just saw my pre video of my grand opening bbq good stuff there video will b out next week !!


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

HELL MUTHAH' FUCKIN YEAH......... THE STREET SHIT IS BACK!!!!!!! LOOKIN' LIKE 1998 AGAIN :h5: PUNCHIE BACK ON THE SCENE ITS BOUT TO GO DOWN...... IF YA SHIT AINT RIGHT BETTA GET IT RITE NOW :0 :0 :0 :0 

THIS SHIT RITE HERE!!! THIS SHIT RITE HERE!!! AWWWWW SHAT,, DISS WHAT "I" LIVE FAH...... DON'T SLEEEP DON'T SLEEP....... HA HAAAAAAAA!!

((((((PEACE)))))) uffin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 3 2010, 06:43 PM~19232164
> *HELL MUTHAH' FUCKIN YEAH......... THE STREET SHIT IS BACK!!!!!!! LOOKIN' LIKE 1998 AGAIN :h5:  PUNCHIE BACK ON THE SCENE ITS BOUT TO GO DOWN...... IF YA SHIT AINT RIGHT BETTA GET IT RITE NOW :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> THIS SHIT RITE HERE!!! THIS SHIT RITE HERE!!! AWWWWW SHAT,, DISS WHAT "I" LIVE FAH......  DON'T SLEEEP DON'T SLEEP....... HA HAAAAAAAA!!
> ...


its always been there. some people just fell off. the Shaw's been crack'n all summer.


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 3 2010, 08:51 PM~19232726
> *its always been there.  some people just fell off. the Shaw's been crack'n all summer.
> *


Real Talk..........!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 3 2010, 07:51 PM~19232726
> *its always been there.  some people just fell off. the Shaw's been crack'n all summer.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by strictly ricc_@Dec 3 2010, 12:02 PM~19229279
> *All Stars Holdn Down Da City!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


on the real :0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

lets bring back the shaw.....


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 3 2010, 11:14 PM~19234340
> *lets bring back the shaw.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Dec 2 2010, 08:48 PM~19223756
> *thats the best video i seen in awhile
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1+Dec 3 2010, 11:14 PM~19234340-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its been back homie.


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Dec 4 2010, 04:41 PM~19238737
> *:werd:  :werd:
> *


Dats wus Up...Thanks for the support...


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

maybe if I come out more consecutively..I might be able to patch a dvd together...I heard the lwrider dvds have been boring latley


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 4 2010, 07:44 PM~19240201
> *maybe if I come out more consecutively..I might be able to patch a dvd together...I heard the lwrider dvds have been boring latley
> *



:0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 4 2010, 12:14 AM~19234340
> *lets bring back the shaw.....
> *


 Shit lets do it! !!!!! Lets take it back! Take it back to the way it used to be!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 4 2010, 09:44 PM~19240201
> *maybe if I come out more consecutively..I might be able to patch a dvd together...I heard the lwrider dvds have been boring latley
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Dec 2 2010, 07:48 PM~19223756
> *thats the best video i seen in awhile
> *


  brings back the old days when the videos first started


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 4 2010, 09:36 PM~19240794
> *Shit lets do it! !!!!! Lets take it back! Take it back to the way it used to be!!!!!!!!
> *


key word >>>> USE TO BE <<<< i know yall been out durr at chris burger..... i'm saying clean shit..... darryl yo brother's monte is off the chain ""CLEAN ASS A MUTHAH' FUCKAH"" and workin' :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i'm speakin' on when yall had demm chevys and cadillac BROUGHMS ect!!!! witt all the bells and whistles :nicoderm: workin' without a crazy ass lock up..... yall dunn showed us >> HOW HIGH << you can swang....... just wana take it down a notch...... back to character


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 4 2010, 08:37 PM~19240804
> *:0  :0
> *


im jus sayin what i heard...lol


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 562KUSTOMS_@Dec 3 2010, 06:30 PM~19232094
> *cee rider is back !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    just saw my pre video of my grand opening bbq good stuff there video will b out next week !!
> *



U GOT DAMN RIGHT...ORALE..Hey GORDO..Stay the fuck out the kitty holmes...lol (inside joke)


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

c ya'll on da shaw......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

bring that shit back cee, love your style, the others well.......


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I should shine up the lac :nicoderm:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 5 2010, 01:08 PM~19245328
> *I should shine up the lac  :nicoderm:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 5 2010, 01:09 PM~19245337
> *hno:
> *


Is it starting to rain out your way? Some drops out here, but nothing serio.


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

WHERE ITS AT TODAY..IM OUTTA TOUCH...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 5 2010, 01:18 PM~19245392
> *WHERE ITS AT TODAY..IM OUTTA TOUCH...
> *


:dunno: I use a process of elimination: Leimert Park, then to Home Depot on Slauson, then to Western and Manchester. I haven't seen anyone at Artesia Station or Docweiler in ages.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 5 2010, 02:08 PM~19245328
> *I should shine up the lac  :nicoderm:
> *



call me, sucka.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

yeah the rain pretty much kept mothafuckas away.....


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 5 2010, 02:10 PM~19245726
> *call me, sucka.
> *


I'll call you a lot of things, but I won't call you a 'sucka'


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Dec 4 2010, 11:36 PM~19240794
> *Shit lets do it! !!!!! Lets take it back! Take it back to the way it used to be!!!!!!!!
> *


BACK TO 1989! :0


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 5 2010, 12:26 AM~19241414
> *key word >>>> USE TO BE <<<< i know yall been out durr at chris burger..... i'm saying clean shit..... darryl yo brother's monte is off the chain ""CLEAN ASS A MUTHAH' FUCKAH"" and workin' :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: i'm speakin' on when yall had demm chevys and cadillac BROUGHMS ect!!!! witt all the bells and whistles :nicoderm:  workin' without a crazy ass lock up..... yall dunn showed us  >> HOW HIGH << you can swang....... just wana take it down a notch...... back to character    *


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 6 2010, 12:26 AM~19250618
> *I'll call you a lot of things, but I won't call you a 'sucka'
> *


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 3 2010, 08:51 PM~19232726
> *its always been there.  some people just fell off. the Shaw's been crack'n all summer.
> *


Real talk homie... No matter if lapd trys to run us out we still going to find where the next spot is cracking!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Dec 6 2010, 10:14 AM~19252344
> *Real talk homie... No matter if lapd trys to run us out we still going to find where the next spot is cracking!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 4 2010, 08:44 PM~19240201
> *maybe if I come out more consecutively..I might be able to patch a dvd together...I heard the lwrider dvds have been boring latley
> *



THAT CAUSE BACK BUMMPER JUAN ANIT BEEN OUT LOL


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 7 2010, 08:22 AM~19261739
> *THAT CAUSE BACK BUMMPER JUAN ANIT BEEN OUT LOL
> *


All Stars.....................!  :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

thisweekend is supose to be good weather.

hope it dont rain.


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BEHIND THE BANK OF AMERICA; ON WESTERN;FOOLS YOU CAN GET UR HOP ON


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 8 2010, 08:02 AM~19271477
> *BEHIND THE BANK OF AMERICA; ON  WESTERN;FOOLS  YOU CAN GET UR HOP  ON
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## coby333 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Dec 4 2010, 10:26 PM~19241414
> *key word >>>> USE TO BE <<<< i know yall been out durr at chris burger..... i'm saying clean shit..... darryl yo brother's monte is off the chain ""CLEAN ASS A MUTHAH' FUCKAH"" and workin' :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: i'm speakin' on when yall had demm chevys and cadillac BROUGHMS ect!!!! witt all the bells and whistles :nicoderm:  workin' without a crazy ass lock up..... yall dunn showed us  >> HOW HIGH << you can swang....... just wana take it down a notch...... back to character
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by coby333_@Dec 8 2010, 10:31 PM~19279605
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 8 2010, 09:02 AM~19271477
> *BEHIND THE BANK OF AMERICA; ON  WESTERN;FOOLS  YOU CAN GET UR HOP  ON
> *


I NO U NO EXACTLY WERE THAT IZ. I BROKE THAT ELCO OFF IN 2LIC WIT A G BODY I SAID LORD HAVE MERCY ON ME FOR TAKING BIG AL'S COIL WEN HE BROKE THAT NITE :biggrin: :roflmao: BUT U STILL MY POTNAH. "I GOT A COIL 4 SALE"LOL........ F.T.W.D.N AL @ ME CLOWN LIKE THIS DONT GET IT FUC'D UP


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

damn the shaw is cracc'n again ima have to take my monte down there :biggrin:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Dec 9 2010, 07:53 PM~19288336
> *I NO U NO EXACTLY WERE THAT IZ. I BROKE THAT ELCO OFF IN 2LIC WIT A G BODY I SAID LORD HAVE MERCY ON ME FOR TAKING BIG AL'S COIL WEN HE BROKE THAT NITE  :biggrin:  :roflmao: BUT U STILL MY POTNAH. "I GOT A COIL 4 SALE"LOL........ F.T.W.D.N AL @ ME CLOWN LIKE THIS DONT GET IT FUC'D UP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 2 2010, 11:26 PM~19225437
> *Old school PE was in the house! :0 :0 :thumbsup:
> *


U KNOW IT JUST WAIT TO THIS NEW YEARS!!!!2011


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Dec 9 2010, 10:19 PM~19289787
> *damn the shaw is cracc'n again ima have to take my monte down there  :biggrin:
> *


dont do it that gold 1 stays on the shaw looking 4 ls monte :0


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS+Dec 9 2010, 10:19 PM~19289787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :drama:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 10 2010, 08:17 AM~19291745
> *:0  :drama:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1+Dec 10 2010, 01:31 AM~19290332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Dec 4 2010, 12:14 AM~19234340
> *lets bring back the shaw.....
> *


IF SUM CATS WILL JUS PULL UP AND SHUT UP WE WOULD HAVE TIME INSTEAD OF ARGRUING AMONG EACH OTHER AND DONT SWANG SHIT TALKING TO MOFOS WHO DONT EVEN HAVE A CAR NOT N THEY CARS R CHEERLEADING THEIR CLUB BRA CAR THE GAME DONT CHANGE JUS THE PLAYA'S 2011 MY SKILLO IS THE SAME THERES NUT N TO TALK ABOUT GET IT N :yes:


----------



## keola808 (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Dec 2 2010, 04:42 PM~19221674
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 10 2010, 12:41 AM~19290389
> *dont do it that gold 1 stays on the shaw looking 4 ls monte  :0
> *


Come on D give me a pass lol that ma fucca way 2 hot lol


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

nice video!


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Dec 10 2010, 12:31 AM~19290332
> *U KNOW IT JUST WAIT TO THIS NEW YEARS!!!!2011
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :yes:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Dec 10 2010, 12:31 AM~19290332
> *U KNOW IT JUST WAIT TO THIS NEW YEARS!!!!2011
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: x032156132131210


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 10 2010, 09:14 AM~19292154
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:
> :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


trailer here we go so you want 2 change my post why dont you bring that lame ass 2 pump gas hoping ls down here and see if its on the trailer :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Dec 10 2010, 06:39 PM~19297015
> *Come on D give me a pass lol that ma fucca way 2 hot lol
> *


you just got 1 now we on the red ls :0 because he dont no what the fuck is going on


----------



## dena4life-ted (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 10 2010, 11:11 PM~19298627
> *you just got 1 now we on the red ls  :0 because he dont no what the fuck is going on
> *


that red shit ant comein out hear he just like to talk :rant: :rant:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-ted_@Dec 10 2010, 11:37 PM~19299193
> *that red shit ant comein out hear he just like to talk :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 10 2010, 11:11 PM~19298627
> *you just got 1 now we on the red ls  :0 because he dont no what the fuck is going on
> *


LoL damn which red 1??


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 11 2010, 06:56 PM~19303522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Dec 11 2010, 09:06 PM~19304630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ...time to roll to home depot. :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 11 2010, 10:08 PM~19304643
> *...time to roll to home depot. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 11 2010, 10:08 PM~19304643
> *...time to roll to home depot. :biggrin:
> *


lmao


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 11 2010, 07:57 PM~19303906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GANSTA MONEY LOW LOWS PENITENARY 4 DOO SO SHAKE'M DOWN :guns: uffin: MAC DIME LOL..


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC (Apr 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Dec 11 2010, 09:59 PM~19304581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKING LOS CATS LIKE U AND UR CREW REP THE REAL HOMMIE.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Nice pics.


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 11 2010, 10:08 PM~19304643
> *...time to roll to home depot. :biggrin:
> *


THATS THE PROBLEM......EVERYONE......INCLUDING THE COPS , KNOW WHERE TO GO SPOT AFTER SPOT............  

NEED TO HIT SOME OLD SPOTS, TRANSIT CENTER, OR THE ONE I LIKED A LOT WAS OFF 110 AND ROSECRANS ??? BEEN SO LONG , I DONT REMEMBER........ITS ANOTHER TRANSIT CENTER AND U CAN BARELY SEE IT AS U DRIVE BY IT.....THAT SPOT WAS :thumbsup:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 11 2010, 06:56 PM~19303516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking Robledo u know Dedicated n Westside stay on the shaw!!! I see u Mufasa what up pimping?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> CRENSHAW MARTY


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Dec 12 2010, 07:38 PM~19310577
> *Good looking Robledo u know Dedicated n Westside stay on the shaw!!! I see u Mufasa what up pimping?
> *


WHAT UP DOGG


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 12 2010, 02:25 PM~19308834
> *THATS THE PROBLEM......EVERYONE......INCLUDING THE COPS , KNOW WHERE TO GO SPOT AFTER SPOT............
> 
> NEED TO HIT SOME OLD SPOTS, TRANSIT CENTER, OR THE ONE I LIKED A LOT WAS OFF 110 AND ROSECRANS ??? BEEN SO LONG , I DONT REMEMBER........ITS ANOTHER TRANSIT CENTER AND U CAN BARELY SEE IT AS U DRIVE BY IT.....THAT SPOT WAS :thumbsup:
> *


Are you talking about Artesia station near the 91 and 110? 

I think for the most part, the cops handle it alright. They let you kick it for a while and then tell you to leave with fair warning. It gets everyone rolling together down the strip to the next spot. I get bored hanging at the same spot for too long if everyone is parked or some junkyard POS is hopping another POS and a gang of idiot are acting like they won the super bowl.


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

was out there today,,,it was coo


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NEXT LEVEL CC_@Dec 12 2010, 07:19 AM~19306243
> *GOOD LOOKING LOS CATS LIKE U AND UR CREW REP THE REAL HOMMIE.
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 13 2010, 01:59 AM~19313488
> *Are you talking about Artesia station near the 91 and 110?
> 
> I think for the most part, the cops handle it alright. They let you kick it for a while and then tell you to leave with fair warning. It gets everyone rolling together down the strip to the next spot. I get bored hanging at the same spot for too long if everyone is parked or some junkyard POS is hopping another POS and a gang of idiot are acting like they won the super bowl.
> *


theres the artesia one, and also a pretty big parking lot off rosecrans and 110, people used to go there a lot. big boi, spike, big john, darrell, switchman etc used to hop in that lot , it was worth going to hop there. everywhere else is hit n miss. just a few weeks ago, i seen them tryn to unload cars from trailers, n get run off by cops, next spot, same thing.........


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

I SEE U MUFASA  :thumbsup: WHERE U BEEN HOMIE ? :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESESHARKY_@Dec 13 2010, 09:51 AM~19314564
> *I SEE U MUFASA    :thumbsup: WHERE U BEEN HOMIE ? :dunno:
> *


:wave: CHILLN, KINDA BORED..........LOL


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 13 2010, 11:51 AM~19314562
> *theres the artesia one, and also a pretty big parking lot off rosecrans and 110, people used to go there a lot. big boi, spike, big john, darrell, switchman etc used to hop in that lot , it was worth going to hop there. everywhere else is hit n miss. just a few weeks ago, i seen them tryn to unload cars from trailers, n get run off by cops, next spot, same thing.........
> *


CAN'T DO SHIT NO MORE :uh: PRETTY SOON YOU'LL GET A TICKET FOR HOPPING IN THE CORNER ON ONE FOOT.. THEY'RE TRYING TO MAKE "POLICE STATES" LEFT AND RIGHT.. PRETTY SOON IT'LL BE A POLICE COUNTRY. MY HOMIE WAS SAYING THEY WILL TRY TO MAKE PRISONS JUST FOR "WHITE COLAR" CRIMINALS; MEANING IF YOU DON'T PAY OFF YOU'RE DEBTS LIKE CREDIT CARDS AND SHIT, YOUR ASS IS IN JAIL.. SORRY I WENT OFF ON A TANGENT YALL, JUST VENTING. LAWMAKERS MAKE IT SO THAT BREATHING TO MUCH FRESH AIR SHOULD BE TAXED


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 13 2010, 01:59 AM~19313488
> *Are you talking about Artesia station near the 91 and 110?
> 
> I think for the most part, the cops handle it alright. They let you kick it for a while and then tell you to leave with fair warning. It gets everyone rolling together down the strip to the next spot. I get bored hanging at the same spot for too long if everyone is parked or some junkyard POS is hopping another POS and a gang of idiot are acting like they won the super bowl.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 13 2010, 08:51 AM~19314562
> *theres the artesia one, and also a pretty big parking lot off rosecrans and 110, people used to go there a lot. big boi, spike, big john, darrell, switchman etc used to hop in that lot , it was worth going to hop there. everywhere else is hit n miss. just a few weeks ago, i seen them tryn to unload cars from trailers, n get run off by cops, next spot, same thing.........
> *


Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that certain cops are absent of sin, I've even gotten BS tickets in Compton; albeit I should have seen it coming being that they were trying to clear the area. A good chunk of the people who show up to a lot of these spots are imbeciles and have themselves to blame for a lot of the BS. If you can't put your litter in a trash can, can't resist the temptation of lowering property values by doing burn outs; then you can't complain about some cops telling you to kick rocks. The truth is that when these spots are left alone for too long and more people keep showing up, problems happen. 

Now I've seen the cops be real cool too. We were at Crenshaw and Imperial and the cops rolled up, got on the P.A., and whispered into the mic "alright guys, its 11PM, lets all go home and go to sleep". The crap was hilarious. 




> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 13 2010, 09:17 AM~19314709
> *CAN'T DO SHIT NO MORE :uh: PRETTY SOON YOU'LL GET A TICKET FOR HOPPING IN THE CORNER ON ONE FOOT.. THEY'RE TRYING TO MAKE "POLICE STATES" LEFT AND RIGHT.. PRETTY SOON IT'LL BE A POLICE COUNTRY.  MY HOMIE WAS SAYING THEY WILL TRY TO MAKE PRISONS JUST FOR "WHITE COLAR" CRIMINALS; MEANING IF YOU DON'T PAY OFF YOU'RE DEBTS LIKE CREDIT CARDS AND SHIT, YOUR ASS IS IN JAIL..  SORRY I WENT OFF ON A TANGENT YALL, JUST VENTING. LAWMAKERS MAKE IT SO THAT BREATHING TO MUCH FRESH AIR SHOULD BE TAXED
> *


Thanks Tupac.


----------



## strictly ricc (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 11 2010, 06:56 PM~19303522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Homie............ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 13 2010, 03:38 PM~19317204
> *Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying that certain cops are absent of sin, I've even gotten BS tickets in Compton; albeit I should have seen it coming being that they were trying to clear the area. A good chunk of the people who show up to a lot of these spots are imbeciles and have themselves to blame for a lot of the BS. If you can't put your litter in a trash can, can't resist the temptation of lowering property values by doing burn outs; then you can't complain about some cops telling you to kick rocks. The truth is that when these spots are left alone for too long and more people keep showing up, problems happen.
> 
> Now I've seen the cops be real cool too. We were at Crenshaw and Imperial and the cops rolled up, got on the P.A., and whispered into the mic "alright guys, its 11PM, lets all go home and go to sleep". The crap was hilarious.
> ...


Imperial and western

they did some shit like that a couple of weeks ago. rolled up and said "the police were on their way" and kept going. didn't come back for another hour. :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 13 2010, 06:38 PM~19317204
> *Thanks Tupac.
> *


ANYTIME :uh:


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

What it do Lowrider family... Toy Drive/Hop Off this Sunday Dec 19th at the Sports Arena on MLK and Figueroa come check it out and support a good cause... Oh yeah after the toy drive u know Crenshaw/Chris burgers is going cracking!!!!


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

Low Riderz
Christmas
Toy Drive
&
Hop Off
Sunday, December 19, 2010
From 9a—5:30p
Los Angeles Sports Arena
On M.L. King & Figueroa

Participants must bring an unwrapped toy valued at $10 or a $10 cash donation. Entry fee for hop is an additional $25.

$$$ Cash prizes and trophies available, and live entertainment too!! $$$
Security Strictly Enforced!!! No weapons & No Gang Bangin’

For more info please contact Teresa (323) 334-7926 or Kesha (310) 213-4272 or for the hop, hit Darrell (626) 399-7861


Booth Space Available
:biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEMS87CUTT_@Dec 13 2010, 06:17 PM~19318608
> *Low Riderz
> Christmas
> Toy Drive
> ...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 13 2010, 04:25 PM~19317622
> *Imperial and western
> 
> they did some shit like that a couple of weeks ago. rolled up and said "the police were on their way" and kept going. didn't come back for another hour. :biggrin:
> *


Thats dope. :cheesy: I was rolling on Broadway a few years back. It was packed. The cops were parked in the center road like lions in the middle of a herd of Gazelle; they didn't know who to pounce on because they were overwhelmed by the amount of rides out. So the cop gets on the P.A. and says "I gotta pick one of you.......and I PICK YOU". With the Cheetah quickness, they block in that two-tone white and light blue MY WAY hopper and wrote something up. Sucks for that dude, but it was somewhat comedic how they announced their intentions. 



> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Dec 13 2010, 04:31 PM~19317695
> *ANYTIME :uh:
> *


Cut it out Patna. You know I'm messing with you.


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 13 2010, 07:36 PM~19319362
> *Thats dope.  :cheesy:  I was rolling on Broadway a few years back. It was packed. The cops were parked in the center road like lions in the middle of a herd of Gazelle; they didn't know who to pounce on because they were overwhelmed by the amount of rides out. So the cop gets on the P.A. and says "I gotta pick one of you.......and I PICK YOU". With the Cheetah quickness, they block in that two-tone white and light blue MY WAY hopper and wrote something up. Sucks for that dude, but it was somewhat comedic how they announced their intentions.
> 
> *


that was Candy Licker. :roflmao: 

but yeah...sometimes them foo's be doing some funny shit.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: damn i miss home . . . good to see its still crackin tho


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 13 2010, 10:36 PM~19319362
> *Cut it out Patna. You know I'm messing with you.
> *


I KNOW.. YOU KNOW HOW WE FUCK AROUND :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Dec 13 2010, 10:08 PM~19320397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dee68 (Jan 7, 2010)

>











[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412 (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*+Dec 3 2010, 01:23 AM~19224782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: 

BIG Punchie - one of the best :thumbsup:

Remember this shit ...



 *
Big Punchy’s: Things not to do in the 2000's
*





*FOR STARTERS:*
1. Get your motor right( no lo-lo should be smoking out the tailpipe)
2. Yo Frame should be wrapped from the cradle to the grave(the grave being
your trunk)
3. Suspension parts should be replaced, ball joints bushings, etc.(we don't
need no clackity clack)
4. If ya can't afford chrome at least paint under the frame when your
done(get rid of the dust and rust)

*HYDRAULICS:*
1. Get your shit from a legit store hi-low, pro-hopper, showtime,etc(comeoff
that swapmeet buy one get one free pump shit)
2. Don't go buying no used or reconditioned batteries. Buy new if ya want
those inches!!(if you have to add water your batteries aint gonna work)
3. Get rid of that leaking trunk if there is a leak you are losing
pressure(then if your dealing with high pressure you gonna get leaks time to
time)
4. Tape up those lose wires all over the trunk looking like a fire
hazard(fire Marshall Bill can't inspect everybody's trunk)
5. Get those switches off the seat, that shit been played out with old style
gold motors( mount them on the dash so you can lic that shit from the
doe(door).... you might miss a beat trying to work yo shit from the seat)
6. Keep those hoses from hangin under your ride. It don't look good from the
side(pick that bullshit up we're not playing jumprope).

*Looks:*
1. paint should be tight you must have ink on yo ride that is the bomb(
brothers stop going to the in and out spots spend sometime in the real
shop).
2.Interior is a must keep it real keep it original(LISTEN UP CLOSE, REAL
CLOSE! piping does not goon any 60's car so don't play yourself)
3. Accesories is a must, it's cool to have the little odds and ends but it
has to be done right. No neon lights under car, no front antennas on any
60's. If you cant afford chrome again I say don't use chrome paint you'll
get laughed off the block.
4. Bumper Kits do not go on any thing above 62(keep those kits off those
4's)
5. If you have a rag top make sure it works that way you get yo
points.(can't be pulling over telling your boys "holeup let me fold down my
top")
6. Keep those bent up moldings off yo car, they aint to much momey even if
it takes you a little time, buy new ones it will pay off.(straight chrome on
the ride makes it allrriiiigghhhht!)
7. Real Low riders come down in the back to ground zero. No stage coaches or
circus cars. circus car is a trailer car( If you are clownin in this way we
will pass out orange wigs).

*KEEPING IT REAL:*
1. Don't front on your hommies if they are not doing the damn thing right.
(if they are going about putting their car togetherwrong help'em don't talk
about them).
2. If you are in a car club handle it like y'all have the best damn shit in
the valley(don't cross them out)
3. This should really be #1. never betray your hommies yo boys you been with
damn near half yo life should be to the end don't cross yo hommies over some
gay ass punk shit. Brothas suppose to work it out.( don't walk the plank
then tell the new crew all the secrets take it to the grave like lee harvey
oswald)
4. If you are in the club of your choice. If they are doing something you
don't like roll with it, brothers the next thing might be in yo favor ( you
don't have to be in the lime light all the time do it for yo club, do it for
your city.)
5. It's not were youre from it's were your at.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Dec 18 2010, 10:23 PM~19364539
> *:roflmao:
> 
> BIG Punchie - one of the best :thumbsup:
> ...


Wo8oUhvF1i0&feature=related


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-CRENSHAW_@Dec 18 2010, 09:06 PM~19364804
> *Wo8oUhvF1i0&feature=related
> *


Big Slice.....i see ya boy.


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Dec 9 2010, 11:19 PM~19289787
> *damn the shaw is cracc'n again ima have to take my monte down there  :biggrin:
> *



bring it i want to serve jus chip n cars


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 24 2010, 10:14 PM~19415474
> *bring it i want to serve jus chip n cars
> *



hahahahaha that was funny juan lol


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

a nice come back from a owner with more weight than the special olympics :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Dec 26 2010, 09:45 PM~19427604
> *a nice come back from a owner with more weight than the special olympics  :biggrin:
> *



i got some but my car got alot of power repect the gate too


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 30 2010, 07:49 PM~19462126
> *i got some but my car got alot of power repect the gate too
> *


ill give you that because most people wont even admit to weight lol im a straight regular gate tho lol you guys guna b out there new yrs i need switches and solenoids my shit burned up yesterday


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. 

$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.*


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 14 2011, 11:08 AM~20087116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

SUMMER EARLY NOT LATE CRACKIN CRACKIN uffin: uffin:GET YO SHIT RIGHT GREAT PIX


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Dec 11 2010, 05:56 PM~19303522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: wait to see the new version!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Mar 15 2011, 12:46 AM~20094666
> *:wow: wait to see the new version!
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

a harborarea310 is that mc singal


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

:wow: beautiful hopper










[/quote]


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## THE CRITIC (Jul 23, 2008)

> :wow: beautiful hopper


[/quote]
CALIRIDERS ALLDAY :werd:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Mar 15 2011, 07:31 AM~20095829
> *a harborarea310 is that mc singal
> *


Its a SINGLE


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

THAT SHIT GETS UP HOMIE


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARBOR RIDER_@Mar 17 2011, 12:54 PM~20114648
> *THAT SHIT GETS UP HOMIE
> *


gotta put that hxa flavor on it


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

YUP :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL SAID IT</span>


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 4 2011, 09:26 AM~20254930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 4 2011, 09:33 AM~20255002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 4 2011, 09:28 AM~20254956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillacBENe_@Apr 6 2011, 06:04 PM~20276593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sg90rider (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

[/quote]


any more pics of this one??


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

GREAT PIX THE SUMMER IS HERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

nice pics


----------



## HOT IN READY (Mar 28, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 12 2011, 12:30 PM~20320287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ride's Great Pic's


----------



## HOT IN READY (Mar 28, 2011)

:0 :0


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## SOUTHERN LIFE (Jan 26, 2011)

SO THESE PICS ARE UP TO DATE?? AND ITS POPING OFF EVERY SUN??? TIME TO ROLL OUT :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHERN LIFE_@Apr 12 2011, 05:34 PM~20322979
> *SO THESE PICS ARE UP TO DATE?? AND ITS POPING OFF EVERY SUN??? TIME TO ROLL OUT  :thumbsup:
> *


yes they are.

and yes it does.

see you out there.


----------



## SOUTHERN LIFE (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 12 2011, 05:36 PM~20322993
> *yes they are.
> 
> and yes it does.
> ...


HELLS YEA SEE YOU THERE HOMIE :thumbsup: AND WHAT TIME DO YOU GUYS START 2 SHOW UP


----------



## mrlefty310 (Oct 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 12 2011, 11:36 AM~20320359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

This Past Sunday at the Shaw


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHERN LIFE_@Apr 12 2011, 07:39 PM~20324425
> *HELLS YEA SEE YOU THERE HOMIE :thumbsup: AND WHAT TIME DO YOU GUYS START 2 SHOW UP
> *


5:00 5:30


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 12 2011, 08:11 PM~20324832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...and Imperial & Western. 


plus a little footage from behind the bank.


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 12 2011, 01:32 PM~20320311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 12 2011, 08:18 PM~20324900
> *5:00 5:30
> *


Chris Burger is cool, but Home Depot gets kinda boring.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 13 2011, 01:09 AM~20326579
> *Chris Burger is cool, but Home Depot gets kinda boring.
> *


Home Depot is pretty much getting played out cause your buddies know what time we show up. :biggrin: but behind the bank and Imperial & Western make up for it.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 12 2011, 09:41 PM~20325821
> *NICE PICS  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you...i see you out there doing your thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## DENVER LANE (Feb 17, 2010)

SHOUT OUT TO WAY OF LIFE. WHAT UP BIG SQUEAK, WHAT UP WEELOW


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

> :0 :0
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


[/quote]
this sunday!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 13 2011, 01:41 PM~20330341
> *Home Depot is pretty much getting played out cause your buddies know what time we show up.  :biggrin: but behind the bank and Imperial & Western make up for it.
> *


Yeah, I tell them to wait till 5 minutes after I leave but they keep showing up. 

I can't say the back lots are any more interesting. Broadway was always fun when the 'no cruising' signs weren't enforced.


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

bring back to the metro station off the 91 and 110 fwy


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Artesia station was no different than home depot......except you can't buy lumber, eat McDonalds or shop Radio Shack at Artesia Station.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

compton & main

central & walnut


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Apr 18 2011, 06:10 PM~20367769
> *compton & main
> 
> central & walnut
> *


 :yes: 

seen a civic smoke a lightning


----------



## STL_PETEY_G (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DENVER LANE_@Apr 13 2011, 08:10 PM~20332240
> *SHOUT OUT TO WAY OF LIFE. WHAT UP BIG SQUEAK, WHAT UP WEELOW
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK LYKE YALL WAS KICKN IT HARD HOMIE


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

Crenshaw Sunday 11'


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 20 2011, 12:19 AM~20379035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

CRENSHAW.... :boink: :boink:


----------

